# Earthquake protection



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi folk, 

Just wondering what things people have inplace in case of an earthquake and what action you take. 

I was wondering about my tv haha that's why I thought to ask here. I can't have a wall mount so do folk screw them down? Don't really fancy buying a new one. 

In case of a major quake, where or what d you do? Stand in a door way? Never been standing when we have had one always in bed haha . So I still dread having one. I think I would rather get it over with so I can overcome the apprehension. 

Never been anywhere with this risk so its good knowledge to have.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

This site offers the best advice


Home


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> Hi folk, Just wondering what things people have inplace in case of an earthquake and what action you take. I was wondering about my tv haha that's why I thought to ask here. I can't have a wall mount so do folk screw them down? Don't really fancy buying a new one. In case of a major quake, where or what d you do? Stand in a door way? Never been standing when we have had one always in bed haha . So I still dread having one. I think I would rather get it over with so I can overcome the apprehension. Never been anywhere with this risk so its good knowledge to have.


Hi,

We don't do anything special in the house with pictures or the tv etc. Nothing is fixed any more than usual.
I do try and put my motorbike on its paddock stand whenever it's in the garage so there's less risk of it falling over in a quake!
We have a suitcase and a large plastic box right behind the garage door which is our earthquake kit. Has all the essentials - food, water, clothes plus lots more. Filled with stuff that the earthquake commission recommends.

The website provided in the last post is very good. Pays to print off all the documents and go through them with family as it makes you come up with a plan if there is an earthquake disaster.

Been here 22 months and felt probably half a dozen big ones - weird feeling at first but you just have to do the DROP, COVER, HOLD drill and wait till the shaking stops.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

We're near Auckland, and have never felt an earthquake!
Feeling quite left out


----------

